# GPU temperature too high!!



## rahulmax (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey guys, i have a zotac gtx 560 ti reference card, the temp. while gaming goes too high for my liking.

Room temp                 -35c-38c
Cpu temp on load        -61c  (thanks to hyper 212 evo)
Gpu temp on load        -92c 

My cable management is not that great, but still 92 is too much when playing call of duty mw2. 
please help!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2012)

GPU temp is fine but proccy temperature is way too high. under load + Hyper 212 should be in mid 50s.


----------



## rahulmax (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ are you sure? gpu temp is fine? 
i know cpu is a bit high considering hyper 212 but the temp are going nuts in delhi right now.


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2012)

I get the same temps with i5-2500K + Hyper 212 Evo + Delhi.


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2012)

GPU load temp is high considering the ambient temp - re TIM the gpu if possible with some good TiM.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 11, 2012)

i am also getting the same load temp in kolkata. Gpu temp seems a bit high for me, it is safe for gpu though. 
Clean dusts and if possible left ur side cover open.


----------



## Saaby (Jun 11, 2012)

the cpu temp. also seems a bit high, considering it is with aftermarket cooler. check for thermal paste or cpu fan speed issues.
In the case of GPU, i think this kind of heating is normal, especially for Fermi (GTX560Ti draws 170W).


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 11, 2012)

If u not did something then while playing BF3 ur card will get boom!! 

I think you shud ask the customer care of Nvidia GPU's.

They must have any idea about it.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ can't get that !!



Saaby said:


> the cpu temp. also seems a bit high, considering it is with aftermarket cooler. check for thermal paste or cpu fan speed issues.
> In the case of GPU, i think this kind of heating is normal, especially for Fermi (GTX560Ti draws 170W).



For high ambiant temp, he is getting high cpu temp.


----------



## root.king (Jun 11, 2012)

guys can it'll be solved with an gpu water cooler.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 12, 2012)

CPU temp is fine with Hyper 212 EVO. I get 60-65C max in my city having ambient temperature of 46C . The Intel CPU can easily withstand temperatures upto 90C, so it's still within acceptable limits.

GPU temp seems high, try using thermal paste like Noctua DH1 or Antec Diamond 7 and you'll see at least 6-8C difference in your GPU load temp. Tried and tested with over 3 GPU's.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> guys can it'll be solved with an gpu water cooler.



water cooling will solve it for sure but before that better try what's written on the post above.


----------



## rahulmax (Jun 12, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> GPU temp seems high, try using thermal paste like Noctua DH1 or Antec Diamond 7 and you'll see at least 6-8C difference in your GPU load temp. Tried and tested with over 3 GPU's.



I have absolutely no experience in replacing GPU thermal paste. I have a feeling that i will ruin the card if i open it up(bad experience with my 8500gt).


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, I checked the layout of Zotac 560 ti and it seems same as of MSI 560ti TFII.

1) ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1 GB Review | techPowerUp

2) MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II 1 GB Review | techPowerUp

On MSI card, i unscrewed the 4 screws with the help of a small screwdriver and twisted the heatsink a little to take out the cooler from card. It takes a bit of effort to pull the heatsink for first time ( I was worried too ), but once you've done it. Clean the grease with Rubbing Alcohol or Laptop cleaner (good one) and a good cloth. Once you've managed to take off the thermal grease , use microfiber cloth ( if available ) to wipe out all traces of thermal grease. 

Then, use any good thermal paste like Antec Diamond 6 or Arctic Silver 5 ( whichever is cheaper ) and spread it even and thin on the GPU chip and gently place the heatsink above it, and you're done.

Though it'll help you reduce temp a bit, there's actually no risk involved. But you've to do it carefully. It's your call !


----------



## rahulmax (Jun 12, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> On MSI card, i unscrewed the 4 screws with the help of a small screwdriver and twisted the heatsink a little to take out the cooler from card. It takes a bit of effort to pull the heatsink for first time ( I was worried too ), but once you've done it. Clean the grease with Rubbing Alcohol or Laptop cleaner (good one) and a good cloth. Once you've managed to take off the thermal grease , use microfiber cloth ( if available ) to wipe out all traces of thermal grease.
> 
> Then, use any good thermal paste like Antec Diamond 6 or Arctic Silver 5 ( whichever is cheaper ) and spread it even and thin on the GPU chip and gently place the heatsink above it, and you're done.
> 
> Though it'll help you reduce temp a bit, there's actually no risk involved. But you've to do it carefully. It's your call !



Thanks, it has motivated me  I think i am gonna try it out. 

what about the vram and other things? do i need to touch anything else?


----------



## root.king (Jun 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> water cooling will solve it for sure but before that better try what's written on the post above.



ya 1st paste then water


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2012)

getting water cooling Kits  ( even after market air coolers ) ain't easy here but getting TiM is more easier these days - but with the increase of gpu usage and Ocing ( and summer heat too ) more and more after market gpu coolers might be available in a few years for sure 



rahulmax said:


> Thanks, it has motivated me  I think i am gonna try it out.
> 
> what about the vram and other things? do i need to touch anything else?



after proper cleaning ( as said by ashis_lakra ) just apply a pea sized thermal paste on the gpu chip only - no need to fiddle with vram or other things but just make sure they don't have dust - if you are unsure how to do it watch a couple of youtube vids for better understanding.


----------

